# SLIN AND SHOWERING!!!



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

ok guys i was talking to guy at gym today he was saying about not having shower whilst taken slin,never new this before,i didnt ask about hot or cold shower he said just be carefull having bath or shower,he was telling this boy i think he thought he was winding him up!!

learn something new every day:whistling:


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

LOL yeah if you shower on slin you can get winny foot


----------



## tcastle (May 26, 2011)

well then you shouldn't go to the toilet either


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

They say the heat increases the activity so in essence sending you into hypo as its not expected, I used to shower all the time but never had a bath or concentrated the shower head on the inj site


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

WTF!!! LOL! there are some complete idiots out there that feel they can give others advise.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

This concerns me as l am about to start GH and Slin....

Can someone explain in simple terms please if there is any type of genuine protocol to this ?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sureno said:


> They say the heat increases the activity so in essence sending you into hypo as its not expected, I used to shower all the time but never had a bath or concentrated the shower head on the inj site


 I have a red hot bath straight after my 8ius of sling post workout and never felt any different at all, surely its not going to make much difference if any otherwise how would diabetics get round it that have the pump which gives them slin all day?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> This concerns me as l am about to start GH and Slin....
> 
> Can someone explain in simple terms please if there is any type of genuine protocol to this ?


take extra carbs pre shower ...


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

Also, certain things may increase how quickly insulin gets absorbed into the bloodstream and can make hypoglycemia more likely to occur. For example, taking a hot shower or bath right after having an insulin injection increases blood flow through the blood vessels in the skin, which can cause the insulin to be absorbed more quickly than usual.

source: http://kidshealth.org/teen/diabetes_center/treatment/blood_sugar_low.html

how much impact it has i do not know, but I have heard this before.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Empire Boy said:


> Yes, the water/heat will do nothing to impact your bg dramatically...the danger is just not having quick access to high GI carbs when you are in a confined space with slippery wet surfaces IMO. If you've gone hypo, I have, threw my guts up, got terrible shakes, and it hit quick, the shower isn't the best place to be IMO. The bath is OK, but still, easy to slip/fall, and if you are hypo you are impaired physically/mentally...But the water itself has no physiological impact that would be massive.


yes but to put yourself in that position you would be pretty stupid wouldnt you. Like when i read about people jabbing slin then doing the quick 5 minute drive home from work, but then gets stuck in a traffic jam. Idiots to not be careful on slin.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

So what would you say is best to keep with you in the bath after a shot? Some of those Dextrose tabs? Another shake?


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

anything with quick acting carbs will do the trick, liquid would probably be better than solids as less digestion time, but the time difference would be negligible really.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

call yourself bodybuilders but no carbs in the shower!?!


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

do you not check the nutritional profiles of your shower gels?!?


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

i dont think slin is as dangerous as people make out...if you feel yourself going hypo,eat some quick carbs...bannana is perfect..simple

you can feel it coming from a mile away aswell it doesnt just happen.


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

Empire Boy said:


> Well, I was measuring my bg religiously, and on the last day, within minutes i went from 5.7 to 3.4...then all of a sudden I got this intense nausea, and threw up about 500ml of whey, dex, water etc, I went into the shakes, sweating, I had a big bowl of dextrose I had next to me and just stuffed my face with about 60 grams of it. My heart was racing, things were a bit fuzzy, then bang, a minute later i started feeling a little better, measure bg I remember it was, 4.2 or something, I gave it 5 mons, then I was back up to 5.1. It just hit like a fcking truck out of nowhere...
> 
> My only explanation is this: I didn't eat carbs on my slin PWO days, just protein, maybe a bit of something low GI in the morning. I usually did not work out until 6pm and took the slin at 8pm. That day I worked out at 4pm...that day I had also woke up late, about 7am, and did not take my supps for some reason until 11am...now my supps include 400mcg of chromium pic and 1000mg ALA...both make you sensitive...
> 
> ...


even with zero carbs you wudnt slip into a coma on 10ius of slin mate thats impossible


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

Empire Boy said:


> Have you been hypo m8? It does indeed and can come from nowhere, as I post above.


yes i have but i felt it coming bout 20 mins before hand....if you have pinned slin you know a hour later your gonna have to deal with the second peak,eat some carbs then,no need to over complilcate it


----------



## type 1 guy (Oct 15, 2011)

hate having hypos was at work last week felt a bit shakey checked my bloods n boom was at 1.7 never nice sweats n all that

but as for the bath my sugar readings allways go down in a proper hot bath say there at ten and am in the bath for 15 mins when a check them again usually at the 5.0 mark after


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I think if you are careful enough you shouldnt ever experience hypo. I havnt used slin a lot, but have never gone properly hypo or near to it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I apologise if this is a stupid question...

In the past l have been in situations where l have started shaking, close to passing out TBH and it has been fine once eaten something sweet...

Is this similar to hypo or a completely different thing totally..?


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

Milky said:


> I apologise if this is a stupid question...
> 
> In the past l have been in situations where l have started shaking, close to passing out TBH and it has been fine once eaten something sweet...
> 
> Is this similar to hypo or a completely different thing totally..?


yes thats hypo mate


----------



## type 1 guy (Oct 15, 2011)

Milky said:


> I apologise if this is a stupid question...
> 
> In the past l have been in situations where l have started shaking, close to passing out TBH and it has been fine once eaten something sweet...
> 
> Is this similar to hypo or a completely different thing totally..?


yeah and fuzzy eye site aswell


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

type 1 guy said:


> yeah and fuzzy eye site aswell


But l have NEVER used slin etc so why would l get this ?

Is it a natural phenomenom ?


----------



## type 1 guy (Oct 15, 2011)

Milky said:


> But l have NEVER used slin etc so why would l get this ?
> 
> Is it a natural phenomenom ?


not sure but friend gets this aswell been tested twice for it

once he has a red bull and mars bar hes fine also ave checked his sugars when hes felt crap and theve been bout 3.6


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

type 1 guy said:


> not sure but friend gets this aswell been tested twice for it
> 
> once he has a red bull and mars bar hes fine also ave checked his sugars when hes felt crap and theve been bout 3.6


Ok mate cheers..


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

Milky said:


> But l have NEVER used slin etc so why would l get this ?
> 
> Is it a natural phenomenom ?


its basically when your body is running on zero carbs...i get it if i wake up in the morning and go to long without eating,i also have a very fast motabolism,my body burns carbs like a furnace lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Gee-bol said:
 

> its basically when your body is running on zero carbs...i get it if i wake up in the morning and go to long without eating,i also have a very fast motabolism,my body burns carbs like a furnace lol


yeah this is usually the catalist for it mate, no food for about 4 hours...


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

Empire Boy said:


> How do you know? Is this bro-science and forum 'knowledge', or do you have studies that show this? People certainly have gone into comas, not necessarily died, at 10ui or less of insulin. There are so many factors, esp. at the level of individual genetics that make this statement false...you might be insulin resistant genetically, and maybe through your own diet...so you don't go hypo easily, but others are very sensitive, and 10ui is capable of putting you into a coma mate, sorry, but it is capable if you are very insulin sensitive, which I am, on top of all that I had done to enhance that sensitivity...
> 
> Can you explain to me how you think insulin is working?


yes i have,it was posted on elite fitness a few years back..your right about different persons sensitivity but even a sensitive couldnt fall into a coma with less than 30ius (yes that much)....im not insulin resistant more than anyone else i only use 8 ius at a time,along with carbs at the right time not many people will go hypo at that dose.....again as i said people overrate the effects of slin at normal doses you arnt gonna die even if you go hypo,yes its not nice but it wont be fatal.

the people die or fall into comas are the idiots who confuse there measurements and end up pinning 80ius.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Milky said:


> But l have NEVER used slin etc so why would l get this ?
> 
> Is it a natural phenomenom ?


yes.. becuase you have natural 'slin..

so if you eat a high GI meal, say like some lollies.. at lunch... or even a few slices of bread, and then don't eat all afteroon... becuase of the high GI, your body releases a load of 'slin... reduces your BG level to around 7.0 within 20mins or so... you keep working/being active... late afternoon, early evening... you'll get the shakes.. fuzzy head etc as your BG level drops below 5.6.. pretty fast.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

surely the shower would have to be boiling hot for it to heat up your insides, you can be sat in a desert and your core temp will only fluctuate by a degree or so...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Gee-bol said:


> yes i have,it was posted on elite fitness a few years back..your right about different persons sensitivity but even a sensitive couldnt fall into a coma with less than 30ius (yes that much)....im not insulin resistant more than anyone else i only use 8 ius at a time,along with carbs at the right time not many people will go hypo at that dose.....again as i said people overrate the effects of slin at normal doses you arnt gonna die even if you go hypo,yes its not nice but it wont be fatal.
> 
> the people die or fall into comas are the idiots who confuse there measurements and end up pinning 80ius.


hmm 'slin is a funny thing... you can take 3iu carbless, and be fine... and do it again every 4hours. (have done it often to get into keto fast on a TKD); but 6-8iu could make make me unable to stand up...

10iu wont drop you into a coma, no doubt, but it will make you dizzy, unable to stand, nauseous, cold sweat, and feel very sick.. and scare the hell out of anyoe around you..


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I have a red hot bath straight after my 8ius of sling post workout and never felt any different at all, surely its not going to make much difference if any otherwise how would diabetics get round it that have the pump which gives them slin all day?


lol just saying what i heard, not stating it as fact, always aired on the side of caution but never phased me really as always thought it was prob an olds wifes tale


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> hmm 'slin is a funny thing... you can take 3iu carbless, and be fine... and do it again every 4hours. (have done it often to get into keto fast on a TKD); but 6-8iu could make make me unable to stand up...
> 
> 10iu wont drop you into a coma, no doubt, but it will make you dizzy, unable to stand, nauseous, cold sweat, and feel very sick.. and scare the hell out of anyoe around you..


thats what i mean,it aint a nice feeling at all but being hypo and being about to be in a coma are a totally different thing...from what ive read its around to 30iu mark to put you in that situation


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Gee-bol said:


> thats what i mean,it aint a nice feeling at all but being hypo and being about to be in a coma are a totally different thing...from what ive read its around to 30iu mark to put you in that situation


actually the point is you don't immediately fall into a coma... takes a few hours... and giving glucose(liquid like lucozade) fixes the prob...


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

tbh the worst part of slin was actually going hypo, its not a nice experience, even if you just get a little dizzy and sweaty but it is very easy to fix, i struggle to find how you get into coma state as you would have to go through some serious sh!t first before falling under no? and that in itself gives you adequate time to carb up?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Sureno said:


> tbh the worst part of slin was actually going hypo, its not a nice experience, even if you just get a little dizzy and sweaty but it is very easy to fix, i struggle to find how you get into coma state as you would have to go through some serious sh!t first before falling under no? and that in itself gives you adequate time to carb up?


Lol shooting 10iu slin on an empty stomach and then going labouriung all day, someone i know actually did this and when he felt it coming on he rushed to a supermarket but by the time he got there he passed out on a chocolate rack and was in a coma for 4 hours, luckily his brother told them what he was on so they woke him up with a glucose drip


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

you crazy bastards


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Lol shooting 10iu slin on an empty stomach and then going labouriung all day, someone i know actually did this and when he felt it coming on he rushed to a supermarket but by the time he got there he passed out on a chocolate rack and was in a coma for 4 hours, luckily his brother told them what he was on so they woke him up with a glucose drip


PMSL thats not slin error thats user error, if planned right there should be no reason to slip into any position where you can get bummed and not no a thing thats going on, what your mate done was irresponsible but thankgod he came through, i always make sure to carry dextrose syrup on me and a carb/protein shake no excuses


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> I have to disagree here Aus. I think insulin is a funny hormone, and that while 99% of the time you and Gee-boi are indeed right, its not as simple as this. It can and does hit quick, and fast, and there are reports of this happening. Very rare, and not worth scare mongering over. But its not a hormone that is entirely predictable that you can safely say this...I agree the coma takes time to set in, but I can't understand how in 15mins I went from 5.7 to 3.3, having mild fasting like symptoms, to pretty good hypo...And not really feeling the intense symptoms until just a few minutes until all the vomitting and sweating. I was shaking like a leaf when I took the bg test, registered 3.3, I spooned in some glucose, but then legged it to the toilet (with my bowl of dextrose) vomitted, and then spooned in some more dextrose, and calmed down. Was still all sweaty and light headed, but then 5 mins later, all was ok. It was bizarre and I haven't mentioned it because to be honest it freaked me out.


a few things...

- a coma doesn't happen immediately... it does take hours.. you may pass out, no doubt, but thats NOT a hypoglyceamic coma- as you can slap the person awake.. pour lucozade in their mouth and they come to immediately.

-part of the issue is what you use to address your rapid drop in BG level- solid food, including dextrose will make you puke.. lucozade is ideal.. (dan duchaine always said LIQUID sugar.. not solid food!); its why i ALWAYS use shakes rather than solid food with 'slin...

- if no lucozade, a can of coke is fine.. or OJ.. you get the drift. liquids.. absorbed the fastest...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> There you go. A coma can and does happen at 10ui. You have to be pretty thick about it, but it does happen. That's me point. Its just not a hormone to take so lightly...with an 'oh it will all be ok, slin dangers are over-rated'...I think of course, if you have plenty of high GI carbs and a BG meter you are going to be perfectly safe, as Sureno says. I completely agree, I just think the hormone deserves the utmost respect and consideration, and the thread was starting to swerve of into, 'oh fcuk it, slin is no big deal, easy to run etc etc'...


Exactly, i've been hypo and dont use more than 5iu at a time

But it was due to not eating carbs, i was using it to get back in to ketosis


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

one thing i will say, if you are under the weather or ill, i think your tolerance is lowered so it can take you by surprise, thats how i went hypo, but since then iv used 3x10iu in one day with absolutely no signs of hypo but just a little runny on the poopy front lol


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

how do you guys come off slin then? do you just stop taking it?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

cas said:


> how do you guys come off slin then? do you just stop taking it?


thats it.. I do it EOD, for a month, then just stop, and take metformin to get your sensitivity back.. no need to ramp up or down.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> 2000mg ed (1000mg AM and PM of the slow release metformin, I take it with breakfast and then tea, always with at around 40mg low GI carbs). I didn't like the 500mg tabs of quick acting metformin.


I didn't know there was any difference between the 500mg and 1000mg tabs, other than.... Well the higher mg! Learn something new everyday on this forum!!


----------

